# U.K. Spacemarine bastion/command centre scratch built



## Tony58 (Aug 16, 2011)

ON OFFER IN THIS LISTING IS A WARGAMES SCENERY SPACEMARINE BASTION/COMMAND CENTRE SCRATCH BUILT BY ME

USING POLYSTYRENE, CARDBOARD, PLASTIC, ODD 40K BITS, PIECES OF SPRUES, BOTTLE TOPS, & A FLIGHT BASE & STEM

YOU COULD ADAPT/RE-PAINT FOR IMPERIAL GUARD OR WHATEVER

IT IS APPROX. 25" X 24" X 9"(AT IT'S HIGHEST POINT OF THE RADAR)

IDEAL FOR AN INDIVIDUAL OR GROUP/CLUB PURCHASE. 

STARTING PRICE IS £1 OFFERS/BIDS INVITED OR SWAP FOR WARHAMMER EPIC 40K OR MECHWARRIOR MODELS 

COLLECTION ADVISABLE, AS POSTAGE IS £9 BY ROYAL MAIL 

*SPECIAL NOTICE*
**DURING TRANSIT, SOME PARTS MAY COME LOOSE** 
***WHICH SHOULD BE EASY ENOUGH TO GLUE BACK ON*** 
****IF YOU CANNOT ACCEPT THIS POSSIBILITY, THEN PLEASE DO NOT BID FOR THIS**** 
OTHERWISE, HAPPY BIDDING 

I AM IN NORWICH U.K.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8321180987/in/set-72157632375399918/lightbox/


----------

